# confused .



## 679622 (Apr 8, 2010)

:help: hey.. we need to get our gs pup in training, some say to put him in a positive training, with no choke or pinch collars .. and some say that gsd dogs need more aggressive training .. our pup has biting issues and dog aggression issues.. he is a big pup at 9mos weighing in at 94lbs as of yesterday.. 

anyone have any suggestions...?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your best bet is to find a motivational trainer that uses pinch collars. You teach desired behaviors and exercises through positive motivation and then use a pinch collar to reinforce them once learned and use the pinch collar to stop bad behaviors.

Where in MN are you?


----------



## 679622 (Apr 8, 2010)

yes .. in MN.. do you know of any good training places .. I heard Twin Cities Obedience .. or C and E Traning... may be good


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Those are the last places I would take a dog. Try Animal Inn, BOTC, or SPDT. Much better choices.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Not sure where in MN you are but I'd recommend Total Recall in Hugo. Sue Mills-Kothe has a lot of experience and has personally trained GSDs, BCs and Rotts to championship titles. In my opinion she is very good.

Total Recall School for Dogs


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

have you checked them out? Home Page also you may like to check out http://lindabrodzik.com/ she is awesome too!

I live in MN also. I have called them several times for some tips because i'm not that close to the twin cities. I take Josie up in mankato at the PAW for training. My trainers used to be AKC judges. They do positive re enforcement but they prefer that you do not bring a clicker to class. We use alot of verbal markings. If i need alittle more structure training for Josie i usually call the shepherd club for some advice. I will start going there once i move up to mankato .


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I am well aware of the quality of obedience training at the GSD club and I would keep looking. I don't have any idea of the quality of their conformation training though.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

Again dont know where you live in MN, but in the South Metro I used the same gal that trained Ginger on the Invisible Fence... Her name is Angie, if your in the south metro I will shoot you a PM with her contact info... She had reasonable prices, and made sure that myself and my daughter were both home when she would come over to do the training. It was one on one and made a world of difference for Ginger...


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Elaine said:


> I am well aware of the quality of obedience training at the GSD club and I would keep looking. I don't have any idea of the quality of their conformation training though.


what kind of training do they do there?.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I know they do breed and obedience, and I think, but am not sure, they do rally also. They are mostly a breed club with a little obedience on the side. If you want a club atmosphere and you have a breed dog, it could be fun.


----------

